

Show HN: Vpython – easier virtualenv - tudborg
https://github.com/tbug/vpython

======
tudborg
Author here.

I know i have a few naming clashes, but i havn't been able to come up with a
better one. Suggestions welcome.

Also, i did a blog post on this tool
[http://www.tudb.org/articles/2014/03/31/vpython/](http://www.tudb.org/articles/2014/03/31/vpython/)

------
chanux
Nice tool.

There's a similar tool that lets calling a virtualenv by name. Handy when you
are used to virtualenvwrapper way.

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/vex](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/vex)

~~~
tudborg
Didn't know vex. Looks nice.

